# Bb boom



## McLovin (Apr 6, 2009)

What the heck is a BB Boom? I see it on alot of the threads in here.


----------



## NDLucas (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## dearing87 (Apr 6, 2009)

*?*

O man this could get good!!!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Its easy to make, You get a broom stick and cut about 4 inches off and round it over, then you go chase a duck and get some feathers for the hooks,then you get a 1st grade kid to paint it in their art class and then your ready for a long cast, I mean short cast. Dont forget that with this lure you can add 10 pounds to every bass caught with it


----------



## dearing87 (Apr 6, 2009)

**



sinclair1 said:


> Its easy to make, You get a broom stick and cut about 4 inches off and round it over, then you go chase a duck and get some feathers for the hooks,then you get a 1st grade kid to paint it in their art class and then your ready for a long cast, I mean short cast. Dont forget that with this lure you can add 10 pounds to every bass caught with it



O MAN! You sure that's what it is? I think we need more opinions!!


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats what it is, he was going to call it the BB Broom but he didnt know how to spell it


----------



## Steve78 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## TheBishop (Apr 6, 2009)

This is a world renowned lure. No one is alike. Each one is scientificly engineered to produce nothing but big bass strikes. They have been known to catch 9 bass in 9 casts.  Thats right 9 for 9.   Rumor has they are produced by a legendary bass and language expert somewhere in Ga.  But these forums are deprived of him, because of the fervor this bb boom caused.


----------



## dearing87 (Apr 6, 2009)

*ok thats it im tellin*

Well I was trying to hold back and let someone else spill the beans but I guess I will..... All jokes aside its the hottest lure on the fishing scene right now its already caught two lake records in less then a week, well by now probably more and its more then likely the lure that's gonna break the world record. Its hot in fresh and salt water.    There I said it!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Apr 6, 2009)

sinclair1 said:


> Thats what it is, he was going to call it the BB Broom but he didnt know how to spell it



Classic


----------



## Judge (Apr 6, 2009)

Shoalbass is on the pro staff.  His kids are on spring break this week; I am not sure he can respond.

I am not going to say what he caught it on, but we did win the Big Bass pot in the Ingles Baptist t'ment at Sinclair with 76 boats in it.  And Shoalbass actually caught the fish, I will let you put 2 and 2 to figure that one out.  (I'm a good net man)  LOL


----------



## Perkins (Apr 6, 2009)

[QUOTE=TheBishop;
 language expert


----------



## fireman1501 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dont forget you can cast them far and you can cast them short.


----------



## t bird (Apr 6, 2009)

It's the new shakey head of bass fishing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Apr 6, 2009)

Post a pic please??


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been trying to get on the pro staff for a while now. To show you guys I am serious here are three baits I have made. The top bait is one I bought several years ago that is similar to the BB Boom. I put a pic up for this one to show yall I am a big bass getter. It is made by Poes. The 2nd from the top is a Boom Jr. in a special custom color yet to be named. The 2nd from the bottom is the BB Boom brother in law not yet completed in the not so sexy shad pattern. The bottom is the Baby Boom in the special chrome edition. All these are custom and no two are alike. (thank goodness) These are set to hit the water this spring for record Ga and Ala. bass. If any pros PM me I will get to you in the order they come in. Thanks.


----------



## anglerEd (Apr 6, 2009)

riprap said:


> I have been trying to get on the pro staff for a while now. To show you guys I am serious here are three baits I have made. The top bait is one I bought several years ago that is similar to the BB Boom. I put a pic up for this one to show yall I am a big bass getter. It is made by Poes. The 2nd from the top is a Boom Jr. in a special custom color yet to be named. The 2nd from the bottom is the BB Boom brother in law not yet completed in the not so sexy shad pattern. The bottom is the Baby Boom in the special chrome edition. All these are custom and no two are alike. (thank goodness) These are set to hit the water this spring for record Ga and Ala. bass. If any pros PM me I will get to you in the order they come in. Thanks.



Too Funny! 
I mean tears are rolling down my face. WHat is that? Are they carved out of Irish Spring?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice riprap, It looks like no one is alike , I have some duck feathers from a meth lab if you need them, Thats the secret


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2009)

anglerEd said:


> Too Funny! I mean tears are rolling down my face. WHat is that? Are they carved out of Irish Spring?


You wish! This is from a high dollar broom handle from ace hardware. Custom white spray paint and other top quality paints. You are right about the soap because I will be cleaning house on the tournament trail.


----------



## bigbass07 (Apr 6, 2009)

crazy funny, insane.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Apr 6, 2009)

I Wander if he ever got them worms out of his head???
He said wait til spring & more records will fall!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 6, 2009)

Can I get a booyah? I mean, "Can I get a BB BOOM?" Preferred by the son of a guns.


----------



## Judge (Apr 6, 2009)

*oh my*



Rusty Shakleford said:


> I Wander if he ever got them worms out of his head???
> He said wait til spring & more records will fall!!





He must be boycotting the liberal press.  I am sure some have already went down.


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 6, 2009)

Forgot to mention the World Famous Pro TV personality  that's gonna endorse that miraculous new lure design.Here you Go.........


----------



## McLovin (Apr 7, 2009)

I must have missed something!!!


----------



## Paul Parsons (Apr 7, 2009)

McLovin said:


> I must have missed something!!!


Trust me, you did'nt miss anything.

Except maybe a new world record.


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 7, 2009)

Sury for nit possing sunner.  I is on the prost taff and all bits are curefully hnads crafted to cach only the bigggest fish in the pons or laKes.  RipRap is very close to invading on patented royalities. He are jist jelous he aint on the prost taff.  If you dont got the BB boooommm you ant no fisherman.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Apr 7, 2009)

The BB Boom is a hand make top water lure that is made by Raymond Eubanks.

Raymond claimed to have caught the Lake Tobesoffkee and West Point Lake record Large Mouth Bass on this lure.

GON published an article about the record catches,but,after some investigations .... pulled the record claims for lack of evidence.

The article and Raymond's claim on the new lake records caused quite a stir on this forum,and after breaking several rules on this forum ..... Raymond is no longer allowed to post here.

Maybe this will at least let you know what the BB Boom actually is.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 7, 2009)

Here are Mr. Eubanks' latest creations.  You can see these and the record fish on his myspace page.  *Disclaimer*  It is very hard to read or understand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.myspace.com/rleubanks35


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a newer instructional video he's put out.  Watch out for those "Woodchoppers on Crack".

bb boom2<br/><object width="425px" height="360px" ><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="movie" value="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=49642372,t=1,mt=video,searchID=,primarycolor=,secondarycolor="/><embed src="http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/m=49642372,t=1,mt=video,searchID=,primarycolor=,secondarycolor=" width="425" height="360" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"/></object>


----------



## porkbelly (Apr 7, 2009)

With all this free publicity before you know it the tv stations will have him on tv. This kind of stuff is all it takes to make someone famous no matter the value of what selling. Just think of the helicopter lure.


----------



## Seanmay1 (Apr 7, 2009)

you can do short, medium, and long cast lol


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the thing that really messed him up was when he posted the picture of the 16 pound 2 ounce fish caught on the BB Boom.  While it was a nice fish, and every bit of 7 pounds, it certainly was no 8, much less 16.  There was also a 14 something that mighta gone 6.  He got it posted in GON mag, but that was later revoked when people saw the "14" and "16" pound fish.  In one of his defenses, he posted a picture of an 18 something caught in Calif, next to his "16" and mentioned that there is very little difference to them.  That 18 coulda eaten his 16.  

He came on here wondering why people thought he was a lunatic (remember the fish sizes), then came up with all sorts of ridiculous videos, like the one above, on his "creation."  He challenged a whole bunch of members to various fish offs "no boat, no fishfinder, just skill" in various places.  

He has long since been banned, but I have seen him on a couple other forums with the same garbage.  

So, it wasn't so much the BB Boom that got such the name, but his bragging on those fish that weren't half what he said they were, unless he bored them out, and filled them with lead.  The BB Boom just got such a name, as that was the "hot" bait that was catching all these "records," and was the bait being pushed by this raving lunatic who came in professing all this garbage, and getting bent out of shape about it.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 7, 2009)

*BB Boom*

I think they should let him back on here. I used to enjoy reading his posts and claims of record catches.


----------



## allenweeks (Apr 7, 2009)

great entertainment with BIG BETTY BOOM!


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 7, 2009)

cawley said:


> I think they should let him back on here. I used to enjoy reading his posts and claims of record catches.



This board was hopping with entertainment when he was one of us.  I am just thankful to be on his "prost taff"


----------



## McLovin (Apr 7, 2009)

*BB Boom*

Looks like I started something on here


----------



## Judge (Apr 7, 2009)

*not much*



McLovin said:


> Looks like I started something on here



It doesn't take much to start something on here.  LOL


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 7, 2009)

McLovin said:


> Looks like I started something on here



No, it was started long ago.  You just reminded us of it.....


----------



## Rangerboats (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww.......memories!! Couldn't tell ya'll how many records I have caught on one of these.....but I am thinking of switching to the one riprap is displaying that he made!!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Apr 7, 2009)

I think the guy is a blooming idiot myself!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Apr 7, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> I think the guy is a blooming idiot myself!!!!!


I will try to do better. The legend still lives. He will be back this sprang. Sorry, lake Oconee. He kept over 30 bass there, when you can only keep 10.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 7, 2009)

*Raymond*

according to his myspace we are all haters and will be reckoned with! 
And now he set it to private so we can't see the short cast or the long cast.

Regardless, I thought he was highly entertaining and wish he was back.

Maybe we should start a petition!!!!!!


----------



## fburris (Apr 7, 2009)

Yea, I agree. He surely has personality! And lack of brain cells breeds a certain entertainment value. As long as he does not use profanity or death threats, I can see an entertainment value in allowing him to post.


----------



## meeks88 (Apr 7, 2009)

he would have my vote to be brought back. i used to make the kids spell check his post to make them better writers


----------



## Judge (Apr 7, 2009)

*Oh Yeah*



meeks88 said:


> he would have my vote to be brought back. i used to make the kids spell check his post to make them better writers



I love it, what a great idea!


----------



## riprap (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish I could get the recognition he has. I promise I would buy one and use it if I could get my hands on one. It would save me a lot of time that I could be out on the water than spending time in my garage with a dremel tool trying to recreate the original. The BB Boom prostaff is just like the booya young guns.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 7, 2009)

*Hey*

BRING RAYMOND BACK! BRING RAYMOND BACK! HE DESERVES A SHOT AT IT! 
Are we so much better than him? No, let him have his fair shake at it!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 7, 2009)

Definitely should be brought back.

His posts had educational value in many dimensions.  If developmental disability is going to get you banned, seth would have been long gone from the campfire.


----------



## t bird (Apr 7, 2009)

He's a "tweak"  I want to see him catch a fish on it!! We need to watch out for a new video,


----------



## Chris S. (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a Lonnnnnnggggggg cast.... POOR excuse for a  3oz. woodchopper knockoff w/ custom chicken feathers.What a goob.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 7, 2009)

whu neds a long kast, He cut tha rekerd 3 fet frum the banc onn a loog


----------



## McLovin (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG!!!! I just went back and read a thread from back in November about the 2 lake records. He had 2 nice fish but they seem to be about half the size of what he was claiming, also I see what everyone is talking about with his version of the English language.


----------



## meeks88 (Apr 8, 2009)

so..... umm.... who's gonna start the petition?


----------



## Coon Krazy (Apr 8, 2009)

I aint gonna lie..Ive never heard of one either!! Where do I get one??


----------



## riprap (Apr 8, 2009)

Coon Krazy said:


> I aint gonna lie..Ive never heard of one either!! Where do I get one??


Spring Creek Lakes in Thomaston. There is a line a mile long. I don't think I'll ever get one.


----------



## NDLucas (Apr 9, 2009)

"Like a woodchopper on crack......."



He posted a message on his myspace to "all tha haterz"


----------



## sboat (Apr 10, 2009)

I shore mess mrr. Ubanks. Brang hm beck new!!!!


----------



## Crooked Stick (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bring him back!*

Sorry but this board needs some more drama!


----------



## riprap (Apr 10, 2009)

I am going to try out some of my wannabe lures at Lanier sat. It is spring so it should start working. I don't think the BB Boom has been tested above I-20. If i was on the prostaff I could do some testing.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Apr 11, 2009)

maybe i can get shoalbass to get me on the pro staff


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2010)

I miss the good ole days. I could always look forward getting home from work and checking on some new records and pics from the BB Boom. Mr. Raymond is not on myspace anymore and the videos are gone. I guess it was good to know the man while it lasted. I will go down and dig out my BB Boom wanna be's and think about what might have been.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 17, 2010)

The loss of his videos to posterity is a tremendous blow to the library of sporting journalism.


----------



## fburris (Feb 15, 2010)

This was the funniest post of last year....You guys all have imagination...Sinclair1 you were too funny..All you guys were..And I learned what a BB Boom was...


----------



## olcowman (May 2, 2010)

meeks88 said:


> so..... umm.... who's gonna start the petition?



I ain't... I'm too afraid of the trigger happy mods? Some of ya'll kissers who are always telling them what a great job they are doing and how they keep this forum clean for your 6 year old to post on here..... yeah some of ya'll start the petition.

I do vote yes brang Raymond beck fer morr of his storees.


----------



## OldGuyAl (May 2, 2010)

Word is that there's a new spinnerbait coming based on old mops and hubcaps found on the side of the road.


----------



## deedly (May 2, 2010)

http://macon.craigslist.org/clt/1715231292.html


----------



## ngacooner (May 2, 2010)

I can see it now "welcome to Bill Dance Outdoors Sponsored by BB BOOM!"


----------



## Greatflake (May 2, 2010)

dadgummit i just sent an email to him wanting a bakers dozen...

deedly ... your sig. line is nothing but the truth


----------



## jeffnickels19 (May 4, 2010)

hello iam a friend of raymond he has caught some nice bass i have used. some of his plugs.not anything real big. but a nice 4 pounder .and some bucks. i live in thomaston. i have fished with him do not no about the biggest bass he has caught. but some nice fish for sure.


----------



## pbmang (May 4, 2010)

jeffnickels19 said:


> hello iam a friend of raymond he has caught some nice bass i have used. some of his plugs.not anything real big. but a nice 4 pounder .and some bucks. i live in thomaston. i have fished with him do not no about the biggest bass he has caught. but some nice fish for sure.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 4, 2010)

pbmang said:


>


----------



## sinclair1 (May 4, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


>


----------



## sinclair1 (May 4, 2010)

pbmang said:


>


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (May 4, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (May 4, 2010)

pbmang said:


>





sinclair1 said:


>





sinclair1 said:


>





sinclair1 said:


>





GARYRANGER521 said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (May 4, 2010)

jeffnickels19 said:


> hello iam a friend of raymond he has caught some nice bass i have used. some of his plugs.not anything real big. but a nice 4 pounder .and some bucks. i live in thomaston. i have fished with him do not no about the biggest bass he has caught. but some nice fish for sure.



I'm guessing you two went to grammer school together?


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 4, 2010)

tween this and that swimbait thread....should get real interesting this evening...


----------



## jeffnickels19 (May 4, 2010)

no, i just moved here about three years ago, i dont understand what the big deal is on these threads i have seen the pictures of his fish and his mounts.  off subject not here to have problems with anyone.  I have been reading some of the threads and i understand now.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 4, 2010)

jeffnickels19 said:


> no, i just moved here about three years ago, i dont understand what the big deal is on these threads i have seen the pictures of his fish and his mounts.  off subject not here to have problems with anyone.  I have been reading some of the threads and i understand now.



What happened?


----------



## sinclair1 (May 4, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What happened?


Musta been sissys brotherremember the guy mentioned in the article


----------



## charliecfh (May 4, 2010)

deedly said:


> http://macon.craigslist.org/clt/1715231292.html



Isn't thomastom the birth name of that radecl little plastic picture box that tells you where yer at and where to go?


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 4, 2010)

Eulogy? Anyone?


----------



## fburris (May 4, 2010)

Wow. He got banned already...


----------



## fburris (May 4, 2010)

*plugs*



charliecfh said:


> Isn't thomastom the birth name of that radecl little plastic picture box that tells you where yer at and where to go?



Wow. I looked at the new plugs from the link..It looks like they have at least gotten better looking from the pic posted. Those are some big fish he has mounted. Well, his spelling is still off a little though.


----------



## olcowman (May 6, 2010)

Dang if this un' didn't fizzle out quick? I miss them ol' boys and them record setting plugs... let em come back and give it another try. I really think these boys were on to something before all you high-fallooting, fast boat driving, bass pro shopping, shirt with sissy patches wearing, forty dollar sunglasses liking, Roland Martin watching, and In-Fishermen reading, bunch of tournament entering "so called" bass fishers went and run them boys off! Ya'll are all in cahoots promoting them "zoomy worms" and that "gulp" soup o' minners stuff and telling all of us we need to tie up them "drop shots" and concentrate on whatch ya'll call "finese fishing"..... and if we don't do all this then ya'll are gonna catch all the bass and we'll have to settle fer warmouths and grindles!

I finally figured out this conspiracy but kept it to myself until them BB Boom boys came forward to finally let the "secret" out for everybody. They got to close to the truth and the BassMafia shut em down quicker than a cold front on Allatoona...... some of us know it aint all about finesse-ing and a drop shooting.... sometimes you just gotta break down and "go trailer park" on them bass".....

the BB Boom just scratched the surface... somewhere out there they's another poor speller, who ain't much good at guessing a fish's weight, probably bad to drink and about to get his lights turned off.... sitting amid a pile of chicken feathers, cat fur and elmer's glue....and he's a whittling away on a lighter knot....


For all the BB Boomers who believe, and our shirtless posterboy that started it all, dear ol' Raymond himself .... it ain't ever over!


----------



## kbswear (May 6, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I really think these boys were on to something before all you high-fallooting, fast boat driving, bass pro shopping, shirt with sissy patches wearing, forty dollar sunglasses liking, Roland Martin watching, and In-Fishermen reading, bunch of tournament entering "so called" bass fishers went and run them boys off!
> sometimes you just gotta break down and "go trailer park" on them bass".....
> 
> the BB Boom just scratched the surface... somewhere out there they's another poor speller, who ain't much good at guessing a fish's weight, probably bad to drink and about to get his lights turned off.... sitting amid a pile of chicken feathers, cat fur and elmer's glue....and he's a whittling away on a lighter knot.


----------



## OutFishHim (May 6, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Dang if this un' didn't fizzle out quick? I miss them ol' boys and them record setting plugs... let em come back and give it another try. I really think these boys were on to something before all you high-fallooting, fast boat driving, bass pro shopping, shirt with sissy patches wearing, forty dollar sunglasses liking, Roland Martin watching, and In-Fishermen reading, bunch of tournament entering "so called" bass fishers went and run them boys off! Ya'll are all in cahoots promoting them "zoomy worms" and that "gulp" soup o' minners stuff and telling all of us we need to tie up them "drop shots" and concentrate on whatch ya'll call "finese fishing"..... and if we don't do all this then ya'll are gonna catch all the bass and we'll have to settle fer warmouths and grindles!
> 
> I finally figured out this conspiracy but kept it to myself until them BB Boom boys came forward to finally let the "secret" out for everybody. They got to close to the truth and the BassMafia shut em down quicker than a cold front on Allatoona...... some of us know it aint all about finesse-ing and a drop shooting.... sometimes you just gotta break down and "go trailer park" on them bass".....
> 
> ...



I have no words....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no words....



How 'bout......"I'm ya Huckleberry!!!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 6, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no words....



That's gotta be a first...


----------



## ngacooner (May 6, 2010)

Im new here so i dont know.  WHat did he get banned for in the first place?


----------



## olcowman (May 7, 2010)

ngacooner said:


> Im new here so i dont know.  WHat did he get banned for in the first place?



Bein a dad-berned genius, i figger? JOIN US MA YOUNG FREIND...The revulootion begins... agin I reckon. Dont be serprised if ya notice all the boats a missin outta the trailer park on yore way too werk in the morning. The timin is perfect... mostly caus its the 1st of ther month and we all got our govt checks yestdy to by gas with...AND I feel weekness' kind a like a tear in the underware of the FORCE at this juncjure!!! Just wate you bunch a basspro-ers... its gonna be a long time fer anybody sees a full set of teeth at a bass toornemant again!!!

BB Boom its own now.... Im serioues as porter waggoner at a sissy bar!


----------



## Paul Parsons (May 7, 2010)

riprap said:


> I don't think the BB Boom has been tested above I-20. If i was on the prostaff I could do some testing.


This lure here works great above I-20.


----------



## Jranger (May 7, 2010)




----------



## olcowman (May 12, 2010)

Paul Parsons said:


> This lure here works great above I-20.



I bet ol' Paul Parsons has got him a tackle box of them bb booms on that fancy guide boat of his? If the government knowed how these things catch fish I'm afraid they'd outlaw em'. It wouldn't be nothing for a feller to run around and break ever lake record in the state!


----------



## javelin225ho (May 18, 2010)

man, i miss the record bass pictures........i hear now that Ray has been banned from almost every fishing forum in the US, he has adopted a little Japanese boy and is in the process of working a deal within the Japanese market.  I hear, since Ray Ray couldn't pass English, he is fluent in Japanese and working on his Masters Degree in Japanese Culture/Asian Marketing.  I guess he put the Hope grant to good use!  Im sure he was doing distant learning from Auburn....


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2010)

olcowman said:


> somewhere out there they's another poor speller, who ain't much good at guessing a fish's weight, probably bad to drink and about to get his lights turned off.... sitting amid a pile of chicken feathers, cat fur and elmer's glue....and he's a whittling away on a lighter knot....




 
oh, lordgawdalmighty, I'm dying here....


----------



## NDLucas (May 21, 2010)

Wow, I missed all the fun this time. We do miss you Raymond.


----------



## mattech (May 22, 2010)

what was his screen name?


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (May 23, 2010)

mattech said:


> what was his screen name?


rleubanks or something like that


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 23, 2010)

mattech said:


> what was his screen name?



Which one?

A man of so many talents can't be defined by only one screen name.


----------



## wmflyfisher (May 25, 2010)

deedly said:


> http://macon.craigslist.org/clt/1715231292.html



OH MY GOD HE'S BACK! I almost just pooed myself laughing!!


----------



## fishndinty (May 25, 2010)

That is RADECL!


----------



## javelin225ho (May 26, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> That is RADECL!



i knew that was misspelled, isn't there a K in the word?


----------



## riprap (May 26, 2010)

$8? It sure is nice to get em free on the por staf.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 26, 2010)

riprap said:


> $8? It sure is nice to get em free on the por staf.



I will trade you a dozen banjo minners and a flying lure kit for one?


----------



## sinclair1 (May 26, 2010)

riprap said:


> $8? It sure is nice to get em free on the por staf.



Leave it to the boss to get banned from myspace. Just cant catch a break!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 26, 2010)

He is on a roll. He just sent me a message via my website to leave my stupiD comints to myself!

He is a shrude budness man!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (May 26, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> He is on a roll. He just sent me a message via my website to leave my stupiD comints to myself!
> 
> He is a shrude budness man!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 27, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/536226056

do you think Raymond will wear one of his own T-shirts?


----------



## wmflyfisher (May 27, 2010)

I'm thinking about making my own T-shirt for the BOOM. It's just too funny!! Ray has inspired me.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bump to Top!! For a good Laugh...LOL


----------



## Noodle (Sep 12, 2011)

I just laugh everytime I see a question about what is BB Boom. Riprap has some great pics.  Hey riprap do you still have the pic of the BB Boom fish graph. That was awesome.  What ever happen to Donnie Hicks? He could tell us what Raymond is up to.


----------



## olcowman (Sep 12, 2011)

I miss ol' Raymond, Lord he was a hoot... but as I posted earlier in this thread....

"the BB Boom just scratched the surface... somewhere out there they's another poor speller, who ain't much good at guessing a fish's weight, probably bad to drink and about to get his lights turned off.... sitting amid a pile of chicken feathers, cat fur and elmer's glue....and he's a whittling away on a lighter knot...."

Them's some big flip flops to fill...


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 13, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> He is a shrude budness man!!



How can a shrewed bidnissman hav a websit for produk dat got no info about big rekords, testmoanls or videoes? I do want the long cast shirt.

http://bbboombaitcompany.webs.com/


----------



## Jaycobb (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a few pictures to feed the addiction...

http://www.myspace.com/springcreeklakes/photos


----------



## 28gage (Sep 13, 2011)

To no bodies surprise his family tree was found to have only one branch, and after more investigation the state found his gene pool was in need of large amounts of chlorine.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 13, 2011)

BradMyers said:


> How can a shrewed bidnissman hav a websit for produk dat got no info about big rekords, testmoanls or videoes? I do want the long cast shirt.
> 
> http://bbboombaitcompany.webs.com/









He's a fishing god.


----------



## BradMyers (Sep 13, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> He's a fishing god.



The legend lives on.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 13, 2011)

am thankin uf arderin a por staf chert and a cuple of bb booms! 

BB BOOM!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## matto113 (Aug 5, 2012)

Uh... 2 old threads that you have brought back to the top by posting a random emoticon?


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 5, 2012)

matto113 said:


> Uh... 2 old threads that you have brought back to the top by posting a random emoticon?



You deserve a large cookie!


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 11, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 11, 2013)

Marks500 said:


> Bump


op2:


----------



## Coenen (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't even been on this board for that long, and every time one of these BB Boom threads surfaces, it's still good for a laugh.


----------



## BreamReaper (Mar 12, 2013)

big betty broomhandle topwater plugs are the best! git with the program. i heard they were on showcase at the fishin' classic?


----------



## owl (Apr 1, 2013)

Got me, I just had to look


----------



## Bream Pole (Apr 1, 2013)

The question I always wanted to know the answer to, but was afraid to ask, has now been answered (I think).  Thanks McLovin!  You're a brave guy.


----------

